# PlayStation Vue launches live-TV service in three cities



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

Dish Sling is getting more competition:

http://goo.gl/kUj2w7


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

And now the real URL so you know what you're clicking on:

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/19/business/media/sonys-playstation-vue-is-introduced-in-3-cities.html



> Starting at $49.99 a month, the service offers more than 50 channels, including CBS, Fox and NBC, and cable channels such as USA, TBS, Fox News and Discovery. Special features include the availability of the past three days of popular programming and personalization features based on a user's viewing habits.
> 
> Targeted at gamers, the service initially is available to owners of the PlayStation 4 and PlayStation 3 consoles in New York, Chicago and Philadelphia. It is expected to be made available on the iPad and in other United States cities. Disney-owned networks, including ABC, ESPN and the Disney Channel, are not part of the service.


No Jock Tax at this point, but I don't do gamey-type things.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

Not for me either, but I would not be surprised if Microsoft follows, since they have pushed their Xbox as a family centric thingy.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Besides the channel selection, and in terms of functionality, I'd love to see it compared to using an HR44. Things like Trickplay, 30 sec skip or slip, etc.


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

Comparison chart here:

http://www.cnet.com/news/playstation-vue-vs-sling-tv-streaming-live-tv-compared/

3 packages

http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/03/18/sony-launches-playstation-vue-streaming-live-tv-service-in-new-york-chicago-and-philadelphia/

http://www.sonyentertainmentnetwork.com/playstation-vue/plans/

I'd go with the access plan. The best part...no HD fee. No dvr fee. NO "BECAUSE WE CAN BS FEES?" I can't wait until it opens for everyone!


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

CSN PHILLY! will they have CSN + / TCN?

WIll they have CSN Chicago + 2 HD (when needed?)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Wilf said:


> Not for me either, but I would not be surprised if Microsoft follows, since they have pushed their Xbox as a family centric thingy.


Sling TV is now available on XBox.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

So a whole 60 channels for that $50? That's more expensive than dish and DIRECTV when looked at on a per channels basis for sure, and what those channels are. 

And you can only keep shows recorded for 28 days? Not till you want to delete them? I'm out right there. 

It's more expensive per channel and far more limiting in how you can use it.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

We knew the startup streaming services would have smaller packages with more limitations at higher prices. That shouldn't surprise anyone since the providers are still calling the shots.

Once things (someday hopefully) get broken down to a single channel basis instead of forced packages, maybe, just maybe people will really be able to get what they want at a fair price. There are only about 5 or 6 channels that Dish carries that I would want to pay anything for on a streaming basis. And to be honest, I can't even remember what they are now.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Those are comparing programming and cost. Those things will evolve and somewhat equalize over time. Things will really shake up when folks compare Vue or Apple's upcoming one *versus* Directv/Dish/Comcast. So I'm curious about comparing functionality and features against, vs say the HR44 DVR. Issues like skipping commercials (30 skip/slip and back 5 seconds), and dual live buffers (or the IP equivalent), things that affect how we watch TV today.


----------



## Jvandyne (Feb 21, 2011)

inkahauts said:


> So a whole 60 channels for that $50? That's more expensive than dish and DIRECTV when looked at on a per channels basis for sure, and what those channels are.
> 
> And you can only keep shows recorded for 28 days? Not till you want to delete them? I'm out right there.
> 
> It's more expensive per channel and far more limiting in how you can use it.


If you look at the total cost the breakdown may be a little different. The base package catches almost everything I actually watch (except BBCA) that I can't get off an antenna while saving me about $40 in fees for additional boxes, and HD and DVR service. Unfortunately, I don't have a pile of Playstations laying around the house.


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

How does Playstation VUE have CSN Philly and both DBS providers still do not? Utterly ridiculous..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Because Comcast hates Directv and Dish, so Reasonable contracts are far beyond reasonable.

_On what cable channel can I find Comcast SportsNet in my area?_

Adams Cable 
Armstrong 
Atlantic Broadband 
Blue Mountain 
Blue Ridge Cable 
Cablevision 
Comcast 
D & E Communications 
Gans 
JB Cable 
RCN 
Service Electric 
Verizon FiOS 
Wire Teleview


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

The only thing I want from this type of service is VOD. I could care less about these only being live only channels.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

fireponcoal said:


> How does Playstation VUE have CSN Philly and both DBS providers still do not? Utterly ridiculous..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


they also need TCN Philly


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

Nah, they really don't.. Thanks for that though..
Most Philly D subs would be happy with CSN if given it and it only.. Pay them, other providers are. Stop playing the crusader.. Perhaps DirecTV is making some D super fan in the middle of Wisconsin happy but folks here don't give a fig about a DBS providers timeless dispute against evil cable operators. Shhhh is just dumb.. But D* does provide the best PQ for our over priced home theater systems.. Thank the PQ heavens. But I digress.. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lokar (Oct 8, 2006)

Jvandyne said:


> If you look at the total cost the breakdown may be a little different. The base package catches almost everything I actually watch (except BBCA) that I can't get off an antenna while saving me about $40 in fees for additional boxes, and HD and DVR service. Unfortunately, I don't have a pile of Playstations laying around the house.


I agree, I might get this once it goes nationwide. I could get NBCSN in a $50/month package instead of a $95/month package with D*.


----------

